# Another pic of one of my rattlers



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

nice pic my old mucker


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

is it an atrox?


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

C. Scutulatus i would say


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

Crotalus helleri


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

If it C oreganus helleri it must be a local, last southern pacific i had was lighter but very good call Laurie for someone who dont like em.if i saw the tail i may have had a differeny view:whistling2:


----------



## salvatoruk (Apr 28, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> If it C oreganus helleri it must be a local, last southern pacific i had was lighter but very good call Laurie for someone who dont like em.if i saw the tail i may have had a differeny view:whistling2:


 I can't take any credit. Rob's shop is 30 seconds down the road from me so I knew what it was before looking. I must confess I do own a C. oreganus though...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

very nice!

rattlers can be a whole other hobby... there are so many and so many spectacular ones...

great seeing rattlers posted... i never get tired of them.:notworthy:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

salvatoruk said:


> I can't take any credit. Rob's shop is 30 seconds down the road from me so I knew what it was before looking. I must confess I do own a C. oreganus though...


 well if you dont want it i know of a guy who loves rattlers:whistling2:
would i be right in saying its a local? San Diago maybe? i had a pair of ventura county a while back and when i used to go to Southern California to a friends in riverside we used to find them but they used to be really dark


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

she's a beauty mate

may apply for my DWA license in a few years when i get more time


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, she looks mean as hell.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the comments guys.

He's a male Southern Pacific, was extremely chilled out until I got him a girl friend, he's now a little sod.

I'll get some pics of his missus up soon.

Laurie, I need to speak to you!!!

Rob.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i caught one when i was stationed in camp pendleton, california... a little thing... had a big lump in it...

i figured it was a southern pacific... looked like one to me.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

This is the missus


----------



## boapugh (Jan 25, 2010)

very nice mate


----------

